# irrel bitburg (trier) luxemburg



## acardipane (28. August 2008)

hey
 ich glaub hier poste ich es richtig
also mein problem:
ich suche leute die die selbe sportart pflegen wie ich.
also ich fahre ein big hit fsr1 und fahre dirt freeride und downhill.
leider wohne ich in einem kleinen dorf bei irrel so habe ich keine "kollegen" die mal sponstan fahren können 
daher meine frage gibt es hier in meiner gegend(irrel bitburg (trier) luxemburg) überhaupt solche leute?

wenn ia meldet euch bitte^^

ride on 
charel


----------



## Kathja66 (4. September 2008)

acardipane schrieb:


> hey
> ich glaub hier poste ich es richtig
> also mein problem:
> ich suche leute die die selbe sportart pflegen wie ich.
> ...


 
hi charel,

komme zwar nicht aus irrel sondern aus düsseldorf, bin aber am wochenende in irrel und suche jemanden für samstag (06. sept) zum fahren. bisher kenne ich die gegend nur vom wandern, wollte diesesmal mein canyon xc bike mitnehmen und gas geben. downhill bin ich noch relativ unerfahren, habe aber sehr gute kondition......

melde dich, falls du auch am SA fahren möchtest (0151-19517279) oder hier per antwort.

gruss

marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Max (5. September 2008)

Hi...

Komme auch aus einem Nachbarort von Irrel. Fahre zwar nur ein Hardtail und überwiegend Touren, aber die Stellen wo´s man mit nem Big Hit richtig runter gehen lassen kann kenn ich auch.

Wenn Du Bock hast meld Dich, machen dann nen Kompromiss Du wartest unten auf mich und ich oben auf Dich ;-)

Und zu zweit macht´s mehr Bock als allein. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## acardipane (14. September 2008)

hei
@   Kathja66 ; sry dass ich nicht geanwortet habe denn ich war in östreich mit meinen eltern nochmals sry


@ mud-max: klar können wir fahren am montag den 15 treffe ich mich beim edeka in irrel mit einen freund gegen 2 du könntest auch mit kommen 

meine nummer

691832713 achtung luxemburgische nummer brauchst vlt ne vorwahl^^ 

ride on


----------



## Kathja66 (14. September 2008)

no problemo.

werde mich rechzeitig melden, wenn ich wieder mal in irrel bin.


----------



## Mud-Max (14. September 2008)

@ acardipane

Morgen is schlecht da fahr ich schon hoch nach Vianden.

Und Lux Vorwahl ass keen Problem,  ech hunn awer elo 3 Wochen Congé dann klappt daat bestemmt eng keier zuseummen zu fuehren. Kenns Du die Streck vunn der Weilerbaach bei den Felsenweiher zu Ernzen ann dann weider Richtung Liboriuskapell?

Gruß Guido


----------



## acardipane (15. September 2008)

@mud-max
gleewen schon well ech fueren nemmen an der geigend so beescheed wanns de kanns no problemo


----------



## woga (20. September 2008)

hallo charel

komme aus wolsfeld, bin leider auch allein unterwegs.
fahre meist touren 30 - 60 km  wolsfeld-irrel-ferschweiler-ernzen und 
wieder runter.

hier meine nr. 015156622655


----------



## acardipane (20. September 2008)

@woga okay also währs du eher cross country oder?


----------



## woga (20. September 2008)

hallo charel

hast recht fahre cross-country .

bin aber einem kleinen downhill auch nicht abgeneigt soweit das
mein race fully hergibt.
fahre oft single-trails irrel-prümerburg, ernzen liborius kapelle

gruss wolfgang


----------



## Mud-Max (21. September 2008)

Cool noch einer hier aus der Ecke. 

Bin aus Prümzurlay und kenn die Wege auch sehr gut, ...ist der Weg in Ernzen der in der Kurve beim Steinbruch reingeht und dann bei der Liboriuskapelle wieder rauskommt wieder fahrbar?

Als ich letztes mal da durch bin hat alle 200 Meter ein Baum über den Weg gelegen... 

Wenn Ihr nochmal fahrt dann sagt mal bescheid kann eigentlich nächste Woche jeden Tag, ausser wenns regnet nicht. Bin zwar kein Weichei, aber ich putz nicht gern 

Ach so, fahr´n Hardtail und eigentlich alles. Touren, Singletrails, Downhill, eben alles so weit es der Apparat mitmacht.

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woga (21. September 2008)

werde heute nachmittag gegen 16.30 uhr noch nee runde drehen
also wenn einer lust hat melden!!!



gruß wolfgang


----------



## acardipane (21. September 2008)

1. @ woga na heute nicht binn wegen dem schlechten wetter erkältet 
werd mich aber melden wenn ich gesund bin 
danke 

[email protected] mud-max bin letzte woche diesen weg gefahren habe keine weiteren bäume gefunden (ah doch aber die waren meiener meinung nach so prepariert mir der axt dass ma drüber fahren kann)vlt bin ich nicht der gleiche weg gefahren wie du
aber wenn welch bäume umgefallen sind dann bleiben aus erfahrung die dinger da lange liegen
ok wärd mich melden 
vlt nächsten sammstag wenn ich gesund bin


ride on
charel


----------



## Mud-Max (21. September 2008)

War der Baum hinten bei den Treppen auch weg kurz bevou Du die Teerstrasse überqerst? 
Da hat ich mich letztes mal fast umgebracht... gut den Berg runter gehen gelassen das Ding desehen in der Meinng
"Daat geht schons drenner duerch..."
Kacke war´s gewesen. 
Dat ging so ganz knapp noch ans halten zu kommen sonst hätts da ganz bös gerappelt.

Dann mal ne gute besserung.


----------



## acardipane (22. September 2008)

nein bei liborious kappel da genau war ich nicht aber in dieser richtung
das dilemme kenn ich
"sinn net all ze grouss wann ech mech becken geet et " xd
nein dass ist wirklich ne sauerei wenns nicht klappt ^^ dann kanns schnell böse enden 
also ich fühl mich soweit wieder fit
würde es nächsten samstag bei dier klappen ???
treffpunkt wär edeka meld dich aber vorher wenn nicht komm ich nicht nach irrel denn mein haupteinsatzort ist steinheim und rosport (echternach)

ride on


----------



## Mud-Max (22. September 2008)

Nächster Samstag müsste klappen wenn´s nicht schifft wie aus Eimern. Geplant hab ich mal nix....

Steinheim und Rosport sind mir ein begriff, auch in Rosport der Berg beim Stau da haben sich welche ein paar colle Sachen in den Wald gebaut. Gibt´s die noch...?

Gruß Guido


----------



## acardipane (22. September 2008)

iop wenns du wills können wir uns da treffen da gibs ia auch strecken und einige drops du muss nur sagen wo ( ich kenne diese gegend)^^
eine frag wie alt bist du??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acardipane (22. September 2008)

@ woga: sry dass ich nicht mehr dir geantwortet habe habe deinen einen eintrag übersehen 
wenn du downhill fährst dann kenns sicher gut die strecken dann wärs kein problem(denn ich bin ne zeit cross country gefahren un übermasig spass hats nicht gemach aber da gehen die geschmäcker sicher auseinander ) sag mir nur wannn, wolsfeld ist nicht weit enfernt von mir kanns io mal rüberkommen
ach ia nur um einz klar zustellen ich binn 14 und 1.82 meter gross nicht dass ihr denkt ich fähre jetzt so durchtrainiert wie ihr lol dass richtet sich for allem an wogadenn wenn man enin race fully hat muss man schon durchtrainiert sein xd

ride on


----------



## Mud-Max (23. September 2008)

acardipane schrieb:


> nicht dass ihr denkt ich fähre jetzt so durchtrainiert wie ihr lol dass richtet sich for allem an wogadenn wenn man enin race fully hat muss man schon durchtrainiert sein xd
> 
> ride on


 
Nur weil Wolfgang ein Racefully hat und ich ein Hardtail muß das ja nicht heißen das wir die absloluten "Fahrmaschienen" sind.
Obwohl wenn ich weitere Touren Fahr runter an die Mosel oder in den "Éileck" dann meistens mit Rennradfahrern und wirklich weg sind die mir auch noch nie gefahren.

Und das mit den Drops das lassen wir mal lieber, ich glaub für so Scherze bin ich zu Alt. Über das Doppelte von Dir und dann langts immer noch nicht. Hab aber noch keine 4 vorne stehen 
aber in 6 Wochen...


----------



## acardipane (23. September 2008)

hehe lol 
ich hab auch ein rennrad also dass wär auch kein problem ^^
ride on


----------



## woga (24. September 2008)

Mist !!!!

Da bin ich wohl Gesichtsältester  habe schon 42 Heilig Abend erlebt!

Durchtrainiert ist relativ!
Keine angst Charel , bin durch zufall im Januar an meinen Racer gekommen.
Habe mich auf der ersten Tour Mega abgelegt, und konnte erst mal 6 wochen Pause einlegen.
Fahre zur Zeit zwar sehr viel , aber wir wollen ja kein Rennen fahren.
Werde versuchen am Wochenende auch dabei zu sein.
Gebt bescheid wann und wo ihr Starten wollt.

Bis denne 

wolfgang


----------



## Mud-Max (25. September 2008)

Moin Wolfgang

Wär ja cool wenn `s bei Dir auch klappen würde, Wetter soll ja richtig gut werden. 
Dann kann ich nämlich mal gucken wie es sich mit so Fullys berauf verhält, ob und wieviel die "Wippen".

Wollt mir zwar nächstes Jahr auch eins zulegen weil irgendwann kommt ein Hardtail Bergab auch an seine Grenzen aber andererseits sag ich mir um hier in der Region 1km "leichten" Downhill zu haben und dann aber 3 km hoch zu fahren brauch ich nicht wirklich eins. 

Und ich steh immer noch auf dem Standpunkt was nicht dran ist geht erstens nicht kaputt und muß zweitens nicht gewartet oder geputzt werden.

Gruß Guido


----------



## acardipane (25. September 2008)

so 
hei wie wärs mit sonntag ??
da würde es teoretisch gehen 
ware zwar auch sammstags aber ich glaube keiner hat lust drops zu springen und schanzen zu bauen oder ???


ride on


----------



## Mud-Max (25. September 2008)

Sonntag ist Frauentag...
Ich weiß nur noch nicht welche ;-)

Ne Samstag wär mir lieber, ne schöne Tour auf dem Ferschweiler Plateau oder so. Maria Theresien Stein sagt Dir nix?


----------



## acardipane (25. September 2008)

nein wieso???
^^
na samstag get schlecht bei mier da binn ich io schon weg freitag auch sonntag wäre der einzige dag, gett dann nächsten sonntag ????


ride on


----------



## Mud-Max (25. September 2008)

Nö Sonntag geht nicht, is schon verplant.
Egal, vielleicht kommt Woga ja Samstag mit auf ne Tour. 
Dann kommst Du ein ander mal dran ;-)


----------



## woga (25. September 2008)

Hallo Guido

Samstag müßte gehen!

wann und wo willst Du los ?

Komme auch gerne nach Prümzurlay!

Hey charel schade das du am Samstag nicht kannst !


Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Max (26. September 2008)

Ich würd sagen so gegen 12 Uhr, dann kann man gut ein paar Stündchen fahren ohne das es nachher kalt wird. 
Was fährst Du denn am liebsten?
Waldautobahn oder Trial´s? Dann weiß ich schon mal ungefähr wo´s hingeht. 
Und wie weit fährst oder besser wie lange fährst Du normal?

Gruß Guido


----------



## acardipane (26. September 2008)

hey
also nächstestes mal versuch ich mir zeit zu nehmen  aber samstags ist immer schlecht hat keiner in der woch zeit ??

ride on


----------



## Mud-Max (26. September 2008)

Hi...

In der Woche hab ich die Blöde Angewohnheit Schaffen zu gehen. Kommt allerdings drauf an welchen Dienstplan ich hab dann kann´s auch gut sein das ich in der Woche zeit hab.
Nächste ist allerdings schlecht: Äppel raffen...
Wenn einer also nix zu tun hat, ich hab was das es Ihm nicht langweilig wird. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## woga (26. September 2008)

Äppel raffen !!! 
laß mal lieber!!! es gibt sachen die muß man nicht haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gehts Morgen auch um 13 uhr 

muß Morgen früh noch mein Hinterrad aus reperatur abholen ( hatte Lagerschaden)

Wo sollen wir uns treffen?

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## acardipane (26. September 2008)

he lol dann sog bitte bescheid 

ride on


----------



## Mud-Max (26. September 2008)

Hi Woga

Doch das geht auch, dann kann ich das Rädchen noch ein wenig sauber machen und nochmal nach den Bremsen gucken. Die gehen irgendwie nicht mehr so doll seit ich mir da Gabelöl über die Beläge gekippt hab 

Jetzt kommt bestimmt der Spruch "WER BREMST VERLIERT"...

Dazu kann ich als 40 Lenze zählender Genussbiker nur müde lächeln und sagen
"Wer vor ner Kurve nicht bremst war auf der Graden eine LUSCHE!!!"

Dann komm am besten zu mir nach Hause. 
Fahr von Dir hoch auf den Berg, 7 Wegekreuz, von da weiter zur Burg und dann runter ins Dorf. erstes Haus, linke Seite is ein blaues Haus.

Gruß Guido


----------



## acardipane (26. September 2008)

hey
ich hatte gradne rechnung über 38 euro für 4 neue bremsbeläge heute gekauft ^^


----------



## woga (26. September 2008)

Na dann bis Morgen  Guido

und Charel vieleicht bist Du ja beim nächsten mal auch dabei!


Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## acardipane (26. September 2008)

ia sagt ihr hier bescheid??? 
hoffe mal
ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallo_spencer (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am Wochenende nach Trier gezogen und fahre jetzt die ersten Tage schon allein rum. Daher wollt ich fragen ob einer von euch noch fährt ? Als Info : ich fahre ein komplett starres Bike , daher ist mit Downhill/Freeride bei mir nicht wirklich viel drin, aber es ist nix unmöglich ..


----------



## acardipane (2. Oktober 2008)

natürlich fahren wir noch ^^
haste ein bmx?


----------



## Mud-Max (2. Oktober 2008)

acardipane schrieb:


> haste ein bmx?


 
Charel: Es gab früher auch mal MTB´s ohne Federung, das ist aber schon so lang da bist Du noch mit dem Bobby Car um´s "Chreschtbeemchen" gerannt. 

@ spencer: Wir kommen alle aus der Ecke Echternach, hier gibt´s einfach die besten Stellen zum fahren, von Waldautobahn bis zu irgendwelchen Drops die sich hier welche in den Wald gezimmert haben.

Klar kannst Du mal mitkommen wenn hier nochmal ne Tour gefahren wird. Müssen halt nur wissen wie Du konditionell so drauf bist und was Du am liebsten fährst.
Hatte mit Woga letzen Samstag ne kleine Tour gemacht die war ganz nett, 65 km 1200 HM.

Gruß Guido


----------



## acardipane (2. Oktober 2008)

bobby cars sind doch toll^^

ia ich habe gefragt wegen dem bmx weil dieser single speed hat und dafür noch wengiger zum touren fahren geeigned ist als meiner


ride on


----------



## hallo_spencer (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

1. Nein, ich fahre (leider) kein BMX (das steht noch woanders), sondern ein wunderhübsches altes Stahlhardtail (Scott Team Racing). 

2. Zum Thema Kondition - ich denke das dürfte hinhauen. Komme ursprünglich aus dem Triathlon und da geht das schon  .
Hab zwar momentan 3 Kilo zuviel, aber das wird noch 

Es wär klasse, wenn ihr mal frühzeitig bescheid sagt, wenn ihr radelt, damit ich mit meiner zur Zeit noch überragenden Modemverbindung  es mitkriege.


----------



## Mud-Max (3. Oktober 2008)

Cool..., so´n richtiges Retrotreil mit Canti´s und STX 7 Fach?
Mein Nachbar hat sich so eins zusammengebaut.
Der Kram kostet heut richtig Kohle...

Triathlon!? Dann passt das wirklich. Bist Du direkt aus Trier oder Umgebung, wenn wir sagen wir treffen uns in Echternach dann hast Du ja so schon mal 80 km hin und zurück. Ich hatte de Tage wenns Wetter mal ist geplant nen "Marathon" nach Vianden zu fahren. 85 km 2000 HM. Ist aber von Echternach aus gemessen das wären für Dich dann über 150 km ...

Obwohl wenn Du nicht mehr kannst kannst Du den Rest ja zurüchschwimmen 

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallo_spencer (3. Oktober 2008)

Naja so Retro ist es leider nicht mehr, da die alte XT leider nach einem Sturz nicht mehr zu gebrauchen war und die Originalgabel gebrochen war. Daher hab ich jetzt auch Sram umgerüstet und ne standard Tange Gabel drangemacht. Aber ein Traum ist es trotzdessen.

hmmm so weit ist das bis nach Echternach ......nun denn ein bisserl Bewegung ist nie verkehrt, jedoch 150 km MTB ist schon ein Wort. Vielleicht können wir uns ja auf halben Weg irgendwo treffen. Ich bin leider so ortsunkundig das mir spontan kein Ort einfällt, jedoch vertraue ich darauf, das ihr einen Ort kennt, der nur noch 20-30 km von mir entfernt liegt und den man in eine schöne Tour integrieren kann. Alternativ bleibt da noch das Rennradfahren , falls bei euch auch Interesse daran besteht.


----------



## Mud-Max (3. Oktober 2008)

Ja so weit ist das bis Echterach. Allerdings alles Radweg und nie Berg hoch. Alles flach...
Ab und zu fahr ich mit nem Mädel aus Konz (ist direkt bei Trier) ne Tour. ährt auch Rennrad, also Probleme hab ich nicht damit mal ein Tag lang nur auf der Strasse zu fahren. Hat den Vorteil das das Rad dan nachher noch sauber ist.

Ich laß mir aber mal was einfallen das da mal was bei rauskommt.

Gruß Guido


----------



## woga (6. Oktober 2008)

hallo leute

hat am sonntag 12.10 einer lust mit ins preizertal zu kommen?
wollte mal testen auf ich die lange strecke packe
(das wird hart) 
infos unter www. tooltime.lu


Gruß wolfgang


----------



## Mud-Max (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi... 

Ich muß Sonntag schaffen. 

Was auch gar nicht schlecht ist... 

Die große Strecke wär mir etwas zuviel ausser ich fahr auf "Ankommen" dann würd das schon funzen. Aber wer macht das schon wenn man so schon alle Radfahrer als "Potenzielle Gegner" sieht die unter allen umständen in Grund und Boden gefahren werden müssen.

Nächst Jahr wär ich bereit ein paar Veranstaltungen mitzufahren, wenn ich im Winter fleißig fahren kann das man auch von der Stelle kommt.

@Woga Warst Du Sonntag in Prüm? 
Wir waren auf dem Nürburgring ein bisschen mit dem Jeep crossen. Wenn es da genauso geschifft hat wie bei uns dann wärst Du besser mit nem Boot mitgefahren. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## woga (7. Oktober 2008)

nee nee,

war am Sonntag nicht nach Prüm, bei der kälte wär ich wohl als Jungfrau zurückgekommen

Hab mir am Samstag nee neue Shodow und neue Laufräder eingebaut,
funst jetzt wieder.
Bin am Sonntag dann im warmen Wolsfelder Wald gekreist....... hi hi


Hoffe Wetter paßt am Sonntag, möchte meinen neuen Teile nicht gleich 
wieder zermahlen.


Gruß wolfgang


----------



## Antilles (1. November 2008)

hallo ich komme aus koblenz und bin morgen (sonntag) in bitburg, kann mir jemand ein paar kleine trails beschreiben die von mötsch aus gut zu finden sind?
ich denke ich komme so gegen 2 uhr dort an!

mfg antilles


----------



## bmwfreakmario.h (2. November 2008)

Hallo.

Es sind um Echternach und Felsenpfad eigentlich alle Trails wieder befahrbar , außer die Holey runter gibt's eine Erdrutsch un einen Baum der da rumliegt .Ansonsten alles free for Ride.

Gruß   Mario


----------



## bmwfreakmario.h (2. November 2008)

woga schrieb:


> hallo charel
> 
> komme aus wolsfeld, bin leider auch allein unterwegs.
> fahre meist touren 30 - 60 km  wolsfeld-irrel-ferschweiler-ernzen und
> ...


----------



## bmwfreakmario.h (2. November 2008)

Hi , 

Wer fährt in der Woche Abends mit Licht Trails in der Eifel ab???

Gruß   Mario


----------



## Antilles (2. November 2008)

na ich war heut da, hab nkeine trails gefunden und bin dann einfach auf ein paar feldwegen rumgeturnt... quasi einmal um den flugplatz bitburg-mötsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmwfreakmario.h (2. November 2008)

Hi, 

Wo warst du denn??? , weil es gibt Trails hier ohne Ende.

Gruß


----------



## Antilles (3. November 2008)

naja ich kenn mich halt nicht aus...
ich bin in mötsch gestarten dann zu über die felder zum flugplatz über diesen drüber dahinter sind "radwege" ausgeschildert einer nach röhl also den zuerst... in scharfbillig wieder zum flugplatz wieder drüber und dann den radweg nach mötsch...

ich glaube fürs nächstemal ist hinter mötsch bei so kleinen wasserfällen ein trail der nach hüttlingen führt... den muss ich nächstes mal checken...
wenn cih wiederkomme weiss ich früher bescheid und dann sach ich hier im forum bescheid, dann kann cih vllt ja ne führung bekommen

mfg antilles


----------



## bmwfreakmario.h (3. November 2008)

Hi, 

Du meinst sicher Hüttingen aber auch da ist es nicht der Brüller.

Du musst von Bitburg noch 25 KM weiter an die Lux. Grenze , da ist alles was  das Herz begehrt.

Gruß


----------



## Mud-Max (3. November 2008)

N´Abend

Fahr nächstes mal aufs Ferschweiler Plateau. Dort findest Du alles was Du willst. Wanderkarte wär nicht schlecht oder noch besser ein GPS. Weil so ganz einfach sind die Trails auch nicht zu finden...


Flugplatz Bitburg und dann der komische Wasserfall hinter Mötsch kannst Du vergessen. Hab nen Kollegen da wohnen der hat alles versucht und kommt immer wieder hier an die Grenze zurück.

Sag nächtes mal früher bescheid, hier sind genug die sich euskennen und einer hat immer Zeit.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Antilles (3. November 2008)

klingt gut!
mal gucken wann wir wieder vorbei kommen... oma wird ja nicht jedes wochenende besucht^^


----------

